# Skeeter boat clocks, Balsa wood with Mahogany base.



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

I am working on three Skeeter boat clocks now. The original Mahogany color, the blue with the Bronze Racing sides and bottom, and the Seafoam green color. Not finished yet, work still in progress. I have already sent out two other clocks to the other Skeeter people.
The blue Skeeter pic is not like the original boat, the man who owns it refinished it his way, not the original way with the Bronze Racing sides and bottom. They all have or will have the special fishing rod hands on the clock dial.
The man in the boat pic on the dial is Holmes Thurmond who first built the wood Skeeter boat in 1948.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Nice work Doyle. Glad to see you are keeping out of trouble. rich


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

They look really good Doyle thank you for mine really love it.


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

bubbas kenner said:


> They look really good Doyle thank you for mine really love it.


Happy birthday again to ya ol folks!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Fine looking work....as usual, Doyle... Still can't figure out how you found anyone who made hands for a clock in the shape of fishing rods..LOL


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

A friend of mine here in Baytown repairs clocks/watches and he had found them in one of his clock parts book one day *just looking passing time*, YA THAT'S A PUN!! LOL. 
Real expensive though, $.85 pair!! I ordered 10 pair, and now I am down to 2 pair. It took 4 weeks to get because they were on back order.
They are neat hugh, just makes a boat/fishing clock complete.
My next project I think will be to make some Skeeter boat bookends. I had replaced two Mahogany Boston Whaler consoles with fiberglass and that is what I use for the bases. I am getting low on this wood. What I like about it, that it is a full 1" thick, not the ol 3/4" or less. One boat was from 1974, and the other, 1980.
Have a good day and don't pull a *MUSCLE?* while doing the jitterbug like you say you do!!* LOL*


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

How about making one with me jitterbugging in a skeeter boat ?

Now..THAT would be one helluva conversation piece.....:biggrin:


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

tortuga said:


> how about making one with me jitterbugging in a skeeter boat ?
> 
> Now..that would be one helluva conversation piece.....:biggrin:


*don't have enough wood* to build one big enough for your jigger boogie! Lol


----------

